# Swapping 3.8L to 3.5L Engine



## biggdogg305 (Dec 7, 2016)

*Swapping 3.8L to 3.6L Engine*

I have a 2009 routan that i use for work, it's up to 259K miles and I was thinking about swapping the engine and trans I have in my 2012 routan se i bought from the auction, as a matter of fact I was thinking of swapping everything, wiring, interior trim, suspension, wheels EVERYTHING, Do y'all think it's possible, the dimensions of the body and frame of the 2012 and 2009 are exactly the same, only difference is the suspension


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

What's wrong with the 2012? Why not just drive the 2012 as it currently is?

The 2011+ all use the 3.6L pentastar V-6, so that's what's in your 2012 you just bought at auction.

The 3.5L Chrysler engine was never offered on the 5th Gen Chrysler minivans. The 4.0L engine for 2009-10 on the SEL and SEL Premium is based on the 3.5L though. Both are SOHC V-6.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Also, the 2012 might have the beefier front brakes with the dual piston calipers and larger rotors.


----------



## biggdogg305 (Dec 7, 2016)

the 2012 was in an accident, has damaged frame rails


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

biggdogg305 said:


> I have a 2009 routan that i use for work, it's up to 259K miles and I was thinking about swapping the engine and trans I have in my 2012 routan se i bought from the auction, as a matter of fact I was thinking of swapping everything, wiring, interior trim, suspension, wheels EVERYTHING, Do y'all think it's possible, the dimensions of the body and frame of the 2012 and 2009 are exactly the same, only difference is the suspension


Seems possible, but a lot of work. If you do it, document it and take pictures - would be a could swap. Especially doing the brakes as I'm sure pre 2012 owners will want to upgrade their brakes eventually to the HD (heavy duty) larger rotors and calipers the 2012+ came with to fix the rotor warping issue.

With 2012's so cheap now, it doesn't seem like it's worth the time unless you enjoy doing it. Good luck!


----------

